# employment



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Struggle for youth employment opportunities in Egypt


A video on work opportunities or not.

I was out shopping today and asked if the things were locally produced only for the shopkeeper to sweep his hand all over the shop and say No all made in China...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC News - Struggle for youth employment opportunities in Egypt
> 
> 
> A video on work opportunities or not


interesting views and very true.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

On a positive note, I have seen an upswing in employment of tuk-tuk drivers (are any of them over the age of 12?) and round-the-clock construction workers.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

My first observance is that the BBC geography is suspect. Egypt is in North Africa, not the Middle East. The second is that this was a problem 15 years ago already, nothing new...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

On a purely geographical sense, yes Egypt is in Africa, just as the Gulf countries are geographically part of Asia. But as a political and cultural player Egypt fits in the Middle East block. 
BUt then again, I might be wrong...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> On a purely geographical sense, yes Egypt is in Africa, just as the Gulf countries are geographically part of Asia. But as a political and cultural player Egypt fits in the Middle East block.
> BUt then again, I might be wrong...


According to Wikipedia it is part of the middle east :-

The Middle East or Mideast is a region that encompasses Western Asia and Northern Africa. The term is considered to be Eurocentric and used as a synonym for Near East, in opposition to Far East. The corresponding adjective is Middle-Eastern and the derived noun is Middle-Easterner.

The history of the Middle East dates back to ancient times, and throughout its history, the Middle East has been a major centre of world affairs. When discussing ancient history, however, the term Near East is more commonly used. The Middle East is also the historical origin of major religions such as Judaism, Christianity, and Islam.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> According to Wikipedia it is part of the middle east :-
> 
> The Middle East or Mideast is a region that encompasses Western Asia and Northern Africa. The term is considered to be Eurocentric and used as a synonym for Near East, in opposition to Far East. The corresponding adjective is Middle-Eastern and the derived noun is Middle-Easterner.
> 
> The history of the Middle East dates back to ancient times, and throughout its history, the Middle East has been a major centre of world affairs. When discussing ancient history, however, the term Near East is more commonly used. The Middle East is also the historical origin of major religions such as Judaism, Christianity, and Islam.




If you look on the BBC website under Africa there is an article on Egypt.. same article is under the middle east..


----------

